# Smart phones



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone own one of these? Anyone convert from a standard Palm Pilot to a smart phone? I'm trying to find a way to carry less stuff, and thought I could combine my phone and Palm.

I'm just wondering how much of a hassle that is going to be.

(I know, I know, this is a *gun* forum, but you guys have other interests, too. Right?)

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, my phone is as dumb as ever


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

well my phone does have a yahtzee game on it............


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have the Treo 650 Smart phone. I couldn't live without it. It combines the palm workability with the phone service. It is bigger than most phones. But, I am not carring two or three devices. Apple will release their iPhone in June. It is sure to be a hit with those in the Apple community. I am waiting for my chance to order one. You can find thr treo for around a $100 on ebay. Look around and see what you find.

In short, If you carry a PDA and a phone, Then getting a smart phone is great.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ya, I want the Iphone.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a Treo also. Keeps me very organized. When my contract is up with Sprint I'll probably end up getting a new phone since I don't plan on staying with them, I'll definitely get another Treo type phone though. Frankly, I can't see ever going back to a "standard" phone again.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Benzbuilder & Todd, 

Do you guys use the Palm OS, or Windows mobile?
Did you ever have to convert from one OS to the other?

WM


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I use the Palm OS. Because, it works with my Mac OS X. I have no experience with Windoze mobile. The Palm OS is very workable. also there are several aftermarket apps for the platform.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got the Palm OS as well. I've never used the Windows mobile and never tried to convert. The Palm OS is enough for me. I just need it to sync with Outlook for my calendar and email, and I almost never browse the web on the phone. Having all the extras would be serious overkill for me.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Todd said:


> Frankly, I can't see ever going back to a "standard" phone again.


Yeah, I know what ya' mean. I recently upgraded from my rotary mobile "ranch" phone to one of them new "bag" phones. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Yeah, I know what ya' mean. I recently upgraded from my rotary mobile "ranch" phone to one of them new "bag" phones. :mrgreen:


Slow down there Charlie! You may step into the *20th* century if you're not careful.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

We're still into analog CW..............CQ.......CQ?.....N5ESJ


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well I do have a kitchen phone that has no dial. Just a handle that you turn to charge the dry cells and ring the operator. 

But it was recently varnished, and I hate to start scratching my schedule into the side of that. Besides, I think it ways about 30#, and is a little heavy for my shirt pocket.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Well I do have a kitchen phone that has no dial. Just a handle that you turn to charge the dry cells and ring the operator.
> 
> WM


We moved up from a 16 party line to an 8 party line last month. :smt033


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> We moved up from a 16 party line to an 8 party line last month. :smt033


My string broke and one can got used fer target practice by mistake:numbchuck: 
Now all I got is my holler:mrgreen:

:smt179 Sorry


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> My string broke and one can got used fer target practice by mistake:numbchuck:
> Now all I got is my holler:mrgreen:
> 
> :smt179 Sorry


I bet you got a big holler.:smt080 :smt168 

Sorry about your can. :butthead:

WM


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I've got an HP Ipaq with Windows 5.0 and it works great...sry, no smartphone here. I like the option of just taking my little phone only if i don't have to carry the pda around.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

What if you had a smart phone but were a dumb user. Would they even each other out.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> What if you had a smart phone but were a dumb user. Would they even each other out.


Good question. Let us know the answer when you get get your Iphone. :mrgreen:

Sorry, couldn't resist. :smt083


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> I've got an HP Ipaq with Windows 5.0 and it works great...sry, no smartphone here. I like the option of just taking my little phone only if i don't have to carry the pda around.


Tell me about the Ipaq. I've not seen one.

As I think about it, I realize that I really do not want to pay for the internet package, and so would just use the smart phone as a semi-smart phone: to make calls and track my appointments.

Maybe I'll just duct tape my cell phone to my palm pilot.

WM


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Tell me about the Ipaq. I've not seen one.
> 
> As I think about it, I realize that I really do not want to pay for the internet package, and so would just use the smart phone as a semi-smart phone: to make calls and track my appointments.
> 
> ...


http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/handhelds/handhelds/1/storefronts/FA676B%23ABA I like the fingerprint scanner on it...in case it gets stolen all my stuff should be safe.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

i want one of those sweet jitterbug phones. only 150$ and 3 buttons!:roll:


----------

